# PT945 parts



## z3ro06 (Aug 24, 2008)

I can not find squat in the accessories / parts department for the Taurus PT945 .45 .

ive checked midwayusa.com , cheaperthatdirt.com, budsgunshop.com, and i've googled it. All i can find is a few grips, one set of sights, and mags.

What im looking for is some sort of laser sight, but not one of those goofy universal sets.

thanks in advance


----------



## z3ro06 (Aug 24, 2008)

Urg im gonna have to bump this, i still can't find anything! UURRGGHH!!


----------



## gunmaker (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't find accesaries for either one of my taurus's.guess they don't think there worthy of any.I would also like to find different sights for my pro140.No luck with that either. Can't get the hang of staight 8 heine sights.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You try Numrich? I've got parts for many weapons there Link


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Once had a PT-945.
There's almost no aftermarket support for the 945.
There aren't a whole lot of them around.

Enjoy it as is.

AFS


----------

